# Catfish bait :-0



## pbw (Aug 13, 2007)

My wife always goes fishing with me but would like to catch catfish, any thoughts on bait? Local people say raw chicken soaked in cherry coolaide mix. I've yet to try it but she tried some bait in the catfish section of walmart fishing and didn't have any luck.


----------



## Jim (Aug 13, 2007)

I heard chicken livers...and leave them out in the sun for a few hours. LOL!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 13, 2007)

Are you fishing the Ohio? If so there are some real big cats in that River, we use live sunfish - about 4" is perfect. Use a live line rig with a 4/0 hook (or larger) find a hole or log jam and use enough weight to hold the bait on the bottom without moving. Any eddy or back flow is always a great spot. 

Bridge pilings are usually real good as well.

You have Flatheads, channels and white catfish in the Ohio and they all get real big. Make sure to use heavy tackle - in the rivers here in Pa we use what amounts to surf casting equipment - 50 lb braided line, 3-6 oz no roll sinkers with heavy swivels and sliding fish finder clips.

If you use a rod holder make sure you have a reel with a baitrunner or loosed your drag - a 40 lb cat will pull your rod into the water with ease.

Here is a flathead on live smallmouth:


----------



## pbw (Aug 13, 2007)

:shock: No we fish mostly at small ponds and lakes. I've seen some monsters that came out of the Ohio.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 13, 2007)

Small ponds and lakes - use raw shrimp in the shell! I soak mine in molasses and kosher salt to make them sweet and tough

Just re-freeze any extras and you are set for the next time. (Be sure to bring a rag to wipe your hands, molasses is super sticky)


----------



## RnRCircus (Aug 13, 2007)

Fresh Chicken liver. Do not let them out in the sun they lose their oils and smell.


----------

